# ¿Comen murciélagos los gatos?



## speedier

How would I say "Do cats eat bats?"  I believe that it is:

¿Comen murciélagos los gatos?

but not sure that it isn't:

¿Comen gatos los murciélagos?

Thanks in advance


----------



## marchie

speedier said:


> How would I say "Do cats eat bats?" I believe that it is:
> 
> ¿Comen murciélagos los gatos?  that one is the correct.
> but not sure that it isn't:
> 
> ¿Comen gatos los murciélagos?
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## crises

Literalmente es "¿Comen murciélagos los gatos?"

Sin embargo, ahí hay un juego de palabras cats/bats, por lo que yo buscaría algún juego parecido para adaptarlo.


----------



## Talant

Hi Speedier,

Your first translation is correct. You can also say "¿Los gatos comen murciélagos?"

The answer is yes, whenever they can catch one.

Bye


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Talant said:


> Hi Speedier,
> 
> Your first translation is correct. You can also say "¿Los gatos comen murciélagos?"
> 
> The answer is yes, whenever they can catch one.
> 
> Bye




That's good! 
EVA


----------



## natasha2000

La segunda podría ser correcta también, sólo le falta una A.

¿Comen los gatos A los murciélagos?


----------



## Antpax

natasha2000 said:


> La segunda podría ser correcta también, sólo le falta una A.
> 
> ¿Comen los gatos A los murciélagos?


 
Hola Natasha, para meter una "a" creo que también faltaría un "se" "¿Se comen los gatos a los murciélagos?" o tampoco sería incorrecto quitando el "los" "¿comen los gatos murciélagos?". Las otras opciones dadas por Talant y Crises también están bien.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## speedier

Thank you everyone for your prompt replies!!

Crises - sorry to say that this isn't from a game.  The play on words is by the English author of "Alice in Wonderland", which I'm currently reading in Spanish - Alice is wondering, as she falls (very slowly) into a deep rabbit burrow, do cats (including her own cat Dina) eat bats, and do bats eat cats?


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Antpax said:


> Hola Natasha, para meter una "a" creo que también faltaría un "se" "¿Se comen los gatos a los murciélagos?" o tampoco sería incorrecto quitando el "los" "¿comen los gatos murciélagos?". Las otras opciones dadas por Talant y Crises también están bien.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant



Totalmente de acuerdo.
Sería:
¿Comen murciélagos los gatos?
¿Comen los gatos murciélagos?
o
¿Se comen los gatos a los murciélagos?

Saluditos.

EVA


----------



## ercharly2003

yo creo que la traduccion sería:

¿Los gatos comen murcielagos?


----------



## EVAVIGIL

ercharly2003 said:


> yo creo que la traduccion sería:
> 
> ¿Los gatos comen murcielagos?




También...
Bienvenido al foro, Ercharly2003...
EVA-


----------



## ercharly2003

thanks EVA


----------



## natasha2000

Antpax said:


> Hola Natasha, para meter una "a" creo que también faltaría un "se" "¿Se comen los gatos a los murciélagos?" o tampoco sería incorrecto quitando el "los" "¿comen los gatos murciélagos?". Las otras opciones dadas por Talant y Crises también están bien.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
Eso que dices es muy interesante...

¿SE comen los gatos A los muerciélagos?

La verdad es que yo todavía no tengo muy clara la diferencia entre eso de "comer" y comerse"... Si digo, *comerse*, entonces puedo meterla una *A* a los murciélagos, y si no, no puedo? ¿Por qué?


----------



## crises

"comer" es un verbo transitivo, por tanto, no lleva preposición.


----------



## natasha2000

crises said:


> "comer" es un verbo transitivo, por tanto, no lleva preposición.


 
y comerse no lo es?

¿comerse una manzana?

a ver...
En:
comerse a una manzana
una manzana entonces seria dativo y no acusativo?

Es que no entiendo...


----------



## natasha2000

Además, estoy segura que he oído muchas veces a la gente diciendo: Me comí unas patatitas y una olivas... (o lo que sea), sin la preposición... Es obligatoria la preposición o no? ¿De qué depende?


----------



## EVAVIGIL

crises said:


> "comer" es un verbo transitivo, por tanto, no lleva preposición.



Comer puede ser transitivo o intransitivo.
Todos los usos están en el DRAE.
Comerse (algo), por lo tanto, es correcto.
EVA.


----------



## Antpax

natasha2000 said:


> Además, estoy segura que he oído muchas veces a la gente diciendo: Me comí unas patatitas y una olivas... (o lo que sea), sin la preposición... Es obligatoria la preposición o no? ¿De qué depende?


 
Hola Natasha:

La verdad es que estaba _tocando de oído,_ y no sé cual es la razón por la que en ¿se comen los gatos a los murciélagos? hay que poner preposición, pero seguro que es necesaria en esta frase.

Respecto a la pregunta de si es obligatoria la preposición, la respuesta es que depende de cada frase, pero ignoro cual es la regla de aplicación. 

Espero que venga alguien más docto que yo y nos la explique, si la hay.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## espe777

natasha2000 said:


> y comerse no lo es?
> 
> ¿comerse una manzana?
> 
> a ver...
> En:
> comerse a una manzana
> una manzana entonces seria dativo y no acusativo?
> 
> Es que no entiendo...



Recuerdo que lo estudié en el colegio pero ahora no recuerdo qué nombre tenía ese 'se'. Lo que sí recuerdo es que este 'se' se podía omitir, lo mismo da decir "me comí una manzana" que "comí una manzana". Pero vamos, que no pasa nada por poner el 'se', es más, a mí incluso me suena mejor.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Recuerdo el *dativo de interés:*
*El niño no me come nada...*
Saluditos.
EVA


----------



## natasha2000

EVAVIGIL said:


> Recuerdo el *dativo de interés:*
> *El niño no me come nada...*
> Saluditos.
> EVA


 
Ya, Eva, pero no creo que aquí se trate de eso...

¿Alguien me lo puede explicar? 

¿Por qué, si pongo A tengo que poner SE también en esta frase con gatos y murciélagos, si comerse y comer significa lo mismo?


----------



## espe777

EVAVIGIL said:


> Recuerdo el *dativo de interés:*
> *El niño no me come nada...*
> Saluditos.
> EVA



¡Eso era! De interés. Gracias por el recordatorio


----------



## EVAVIGIL

De nada, Espe...
Era sólo un comentario, Natasha; ya sé que aquí no se aplica.
Saluditos.
EVA


----------



## natasha2000

EVAVIGIL said:


> De nada, Espe...
> Era sólo un comentario, Natasha; ya sé que aquí no se aplica.
> Saluditos.
> EVA


 
Y yo me quedo sin la explicación....


----------



## EVAVIGIL

natasha2000 said:


> Y yo me quedo sin la explicación....



¿Y si consultas el Diccionario de la RAE?
Están todos los ejemplos. 
Saluditos.
EVA


----------



## Antpax

EVAVIGIL said:


> ¿Y si consultas el Diccionario de la RAE?
> Están todos los ejemplos.
> Saluditos.
> EVA


 
Hola, yo ya lo he intentado buscar y no me ha quedado muy claro, por eso he abierto un hilo en Solo Español a ver si alguien nos lo explica.

Ant


----------



## espe777

Te pongo la explicación que viene en el libro de gramática que utilizo en la facultad. Está sacado del capítulo de las funciones del "se":

*- Falso reflexivo (de forma reflexiva)*

*a. Con verbos pronominales*

*b. Con verbos no pronominales* [esto es lo que nos interesa]

Se emplea cuando se trata de acciones de seres inanimados (e incluso animadosO o de sucesos que a ellos se refieran, y empleamos la construcción reflexiva, sin que el sujeto sea agente y paciente a la vez. Por ejemplo:

La leche se enfriaba rápidamente
El partido se alargó demasiado
Esa piedra se mueve
Julián se hizo un traje e Pierre Cardin
Pedro se corta el pelo en la peluquería

Lo mismo ocurre cuando aparece un dativo ético que supone un interés o participación afectiva por parte del sujeto. Por ejemplo:

Se sabe muy bien la lección --> Sabe muy bien la lección
Se (MM) - sabe (N) - muy bien (CC) - la lección (CD)

El pronombre sólo aporta matices estilísticos. No se trata de un verbo pronominal, porque el verbo sigue siendo el mismo -aunque suprimamos el pronombre, no alteramos el significado del verbo- por lo tanto, el pronombre es claramente pleonástico.


----------



## natasha2000

espe777, muchisimas gracias por el esfuerzo, pero todavía me queda una incógnita. 

¿Por qué hay que añadir la preposición A si se añade esa SE en la frase de gatos y murciélagos?

Antpax, muchas gracias. Ahora lo busco y me apunto.


----------



## espe777

Es difícil... Déjame pensar.

¿Comen murciélagos los gatos?
¿Comen los gatos murciélagos?
¿Se comen los gatos a los murciélagos?

Realmente no lo sé. Mira estos ejemplos:

El niño se comió el pastel
El niño se comió al perro

En una hay 'a' y en la otra no. Lo único que se me ocurre es que en el caso de los animales, estos se personifican y llevan una preposición, al igual que ocurre con las personas.


----------



## Talant

Antpax said:


> Respecto a la pregunta de si es obligatoria la preposición, la respuesta es que depende de cada frase, pero ignoro cual es la regla de aplicación.



Buenas,

Si no me equivoco, lo cual sería toda una sorpresa , si dice "a los murciélagos" está precisando algún tipo de murciélagos que conocemos. Por ejemplo, "los murciélagos de la cueva amarilla son muy grandes, pero nada impide que mi gato se coma a los murciélagos"

Si no se usa "a los" en ese caso es genérico. Nos da igual qué murciélagos son. "el gato come murciélagos"

En cuanto a "se" o no "se" (esa es la cuestión, es más noble...), me da la impresión que volvemos a un caso parecido:
"El gato come murciélagos" es una descripción objetiva, propia de una enciclopedia.
"El gato se come murciélagos" me suena a rayos 
"El gato se come a los murciélagos" hemos vuelto al caso anterior, sabemos qué murciélagos son comidos.

saludos


----------



## cyberpedant

Me acuerdo de haber leido que la preposición "a" se usa cuando el objeto del verbo es una persona, o un animal que tiene algún identidad personal.
Por ejemplo:
"Voy a alimentar a mi perra, Balinka." (mi mascota)
"Voy a alimentar el caballo." (No conocido)
Es correcto?


----------



## natasha2000

espe777 said:


> Es difícil... Déjame pensar.
> 
> ¿Comen murciélagos los gatos?
> ¿Comen los gatos murciélagos?
> ¿Se comen los gatos a los murciélagos?
> 
> Realmente no lo sé. Mira estos ejemplos:
> 
> El niño se comió el pastel
> El niño se comió al perro
> 
> En una hay 'a' y en la otra no. Lo único que se me ocurre es que en el caso de los animales, estos se personifican y llevan una preposición, al igual que ocurre con las personas.


 
Siiii........ Eso ya lo sé. 
Pero *¿por qué si pongo SE, tengo que poner A?*

En tus primeros ejemplos con murciélagos, si no hay SE, no hay A. En el ejemplo con el niño gulafra las dos frases llevan SE, y la única diferencia está en que la primera tiene *el pastel* o sea cosa no viva, y la otra tiene *al perro*, que es un ser vivo y por lo tanto tiene que llevar la preposición en acusativo. Pero las dos llevan SE.


----------



## espe777

cyberpedant said:


> Me acuerdo de haber leido que la preposición "a" se usa cuando el objeto del verbo es una persona, o un animal que tiene algún identidad personal.
> Por ejemplo:
> "Voy a alimentar a mi perra, Balinka." (mi mascota)
> "Voy a alimentar el caballo." (No conocido)
> Es correcto?




Sí, es correcto. El problema lo tenemos cuando ponemos 'se'.

Es totalmente correcto decir que "los gatos comen murciélagos", sin embargo, suena muuuuuy raro decir "los gatos se comen murciélagos".


----------



## natasha2000

espe777 said:


> Es totalmente correcto decir que "los gatos comen murciélagos", sin embargo, suena muuuuuy raro decir "los gatos se comen murciélagos".


ESO!  
¿Por qué?


----------

